# Last Blood - Zombies vs Vampires



## grimghost (May 24, 2010)

"After zombies take over the Earth, vampires must protect the last surviving humans so they can live off their blood."

Very cool on-line comic that is going to be made into a movie

http://lastblood.keenspot.com/

http://www.beyondhollywood.com/zombi...in-last-blood/


----------

